# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  من فضائل شهر رمضان المعظم

## مناوي

*من فضائل شهر رمضان المعظم

 عن أبي هريرة رضي الله قال ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أفضل  الصيام بعد رمضان شهر الله المحرم ، وأفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل) .

·  عن علي  قال سأله رجل فقال أي شهر تأمرني أن أصوم بعد شهر رمضان قال له ما  سمعت أحد يسأل عن هذا إلا رجلاً سمعته يسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأنا قاعد عنده فقال يا رسول الله اي شهر تأمرني أن أصوم بعد شهر رمضان قال  إن كنت صائماً بعد شهر رمضان فصم المحرم فإنه شهر الله فيه يوم تاب فيه  على قوم ويتوب فيه على قوم آخرين
*

----------


## الرايقة

*مشكور مناوي
في ميزان حسناتك يارب
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

مشكور مناوي
في ميزان حسناتك يارب








         اميب يارب العالمييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*مشكور يا زعيم
*

----------

